
Planet Money Podcast: When Women Stopped Coding (2014) - clbrook
https://soundcloud.com/nprs-planet-money/episode-576-when-women-stopped-coding
======
clbrook
Should've posted this link instead:
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/10/17/356944145/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/10/17/356944145/episode-576-when-
women-stopped-coding)

